# Buying a router for Headboard Struts



## headboards (Aug 28, 2015)

Hi there, I have started making upholstered headboards and I have mastered the headboard part now I just need to make better headboard struts/legs. If I want to cut a slot up the leg is the best way to do this with a router? I need them to be 1/2 inch wide. Also what type/model of router would you recommend? Thanks in Advance


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day Vic, welcome to the forum.

Any decent make plunge router will do the job. What do have available locally?

Make sure that you make a mortise jig to cut the slots...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Vic, you can easily build a mortising jig and attach it in place of the routers sub base plate.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

If you are talking about a straight groove then I would use a dado blade on a table saw.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Mike said:


> Vic, you can easily build a mortising jig and attach it in place of the routers sub base plate.


I like that, Mike. I have done something similar in the past, but it wasn't pretty. Effective, but not pretty. I saved your pic into my "Jigs" folder for future reference.
Thanks for sharing.


----------

